# Dream Tank/Must Haves



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

So this all started very innocently ... I got a new job in March, and the previous inhabitant of my office had moved a few floors down and decided not to bring his 92 gallon tank with him. It was fully cycled and decorated but had no fish in it. I was told it was mine if I wanted it. I haven't had fish since I was a kid, and then it was feeder goldfish. I had a knack with them, and my mother used to tease me that I should be a fish vet. I said I'd take the tank and started doing research.

I didn't WANT Cichlids, because I'd heard the usual "Cichlids are aggressive and nasty and will kill everything" line. But it turned out the tank had been a Cichlid tank before, had gravel in it that was raising the pH, and being that the tank is in the office, I really didn't want to try and change out tons of gravel. A really awesome person in the LFS spoke to me about Cichlids and convinced me that they're awesome, and that aggressive fish have more interesting and active behavior. I ended up with a Cichlid tank, found this forum, and now I'm completely and totally hooked. My husband is too, and the only reason we don't already have a tank at home is because we intend to go from an apartment into a house at some point in the next three or four months and didn't want to have to move a barely established huge tank.

So here's the point of all this ... I want to start taking my hobby home, and I want to do it right. I love blue fish, and so I would like to do a tank with Demasoni (my favorite in my office tank), Cyrtocara moorii and S. fryeri, and I would like a mixed sex tank for the chance of fry. First, how many of each for a happy tank, and how big of a tank would be needed to accommodate them? Are those species compatible for a single tank or would there be a more reasonable combo? What other supplies should I have handy? I've already figured out that I would like to have a nursery/hospital tank. How does that work? Does a tank like that need to be kept cycled and ready just in case? What other things should I have around? I figure even if I'm not setting up a tank yet, I can start acquiring things in case I see a good deal. I want to make my own background, etc. so I can start working on that too.

Also, does anyone know offhand of a good hobbyist group in my area? I live in Portland, OR.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a club search feature on CF, check the menu. Haps in general are more peaceful than mbuna overall, and demasoni are among the most aggressive fish among mbuna. I'd avoid the mix. I have read one success story, but I believe the moorii were fully mature.

Moorii is a big fish for a 48" tank...that too I would not do but some report success since they are slow growing and at least for the first couple years of their lives. 92G is an odd capacity...is this tank a rectangle or is it some other shape? Rectangle tanks give you the most options, corner tanks the least.

For a nursery/hospital tank you can keep it dry in the closet as long as you keep the filter for it running along side the one on your big tank.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

The tank maybe somewhat less or more than that. Since I inherited it, I'm not exactly sure. It's probably whatever the more common size very close to that is.  If the moorii get too big for the tank, I'll bring them home and find a place for them here. I thought I knew what I was doing pretty well when I got them, but I am constantly learning more.

I've been considering keeping an eye on Craigslist for cheap tanks ... is there much risk to doing this, as far as diseases/fungus that can be on the inside of a tank? Should a second-hand tank be bleached or something before use?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a secondhand tank, I clean old stuff with vinegar just to remove the hard water stains. Old tanks can leak though, so either try to find something newer or accept that you may have to reseal it.

Can you get the dimensions of the 92 gallon? Do you know what it has for filters?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Craiglist can be a great place to find used tanks. Our 55G is a craigslist find that we fixed up. We added a few new things but the cost was minimal compared to what we spent on our new tanks. We just had a situation on another purchase though that I'll share...found a great buy - a 75G with stand and canopy and all the fixings for $125...really good deal. We live in the central part of Washington and the tank was on the coast. Spoke with the guy on Weds told him it was sold...we would buy it even with only seeing the pic and would be there on Saturday to pick it up...he called me Thursday night and told me his wife sold it as he forgot to tell her we had purchased it....AGHHHH...so now we are looking again...I'm so disappointed

Craigslist lesson...if you find a tank you want you need to to take the time to go see it right away and get it or not...don't hesitate!!!! Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I can try and remember to bring in a tape measure, I am HORRIBLE at eye-balling dimensions, so I'm not even going to try and guess. The filtration on the tank is an under-the-substrate filter, and runs off two pumps. That's all I know about it ... at times inheriting a fishtank that was already running and cycled is a pain. I know little about it. I should ask the person who left it behind, but I am kind of in awe of him (not just over the fish thing) so he makes me a bit nervous. XD Curse the life of an introvert! ONLY MY FISH UNDERSTAND ME! 

As far as Demasoni go ... are they generally recommended to only be in a single species tank, then? I just love them. How big a tank would be needed for them if they are single species? I just want to know what kind of tank to look for. I may have to do two tanks if they need to be kept to themselves. I just find them gorgeous and fascinating to watch. I admire their spirit.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> Also, does anyone know offhand of a good hobbyist group in my area? I live in Portland, OR.


Keep us/me posted on what you find - I'm in Portland as well.

I'll PM you with a lfs you have to visit - if you haven't already


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> Storiwyr said:
> 
> 
> > Also, does anyone know offhand of a good hobbyist group in my area? I live in Portland, OR.
> ...


Will do, Dawg.  Let me know if you find anything awesome and cichlid related locally too, please!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

You are lucky.. You have some GREAT local stores for cichlids.

Are you planning on bringing the 92gallon tank home or are you planning on getting a new tank for your home and leaving the 92gallon in the office? Some others may have a different opinion on this but what about Giant Demasoni? They are much more peaceful from what I've read and I've heard of people keeping them with Haps/Peacocks successfully.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't heard of them! The 92 gallon at the office will be staying there. I would like a bigger tank for my home once I have one (a home instead of an apartment, I mean). Though if the Demasoni should be kept separately I may have to have two different tanks at home.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I PM'd it because I didn't think we were supposed to talk about retailers or even locations in the forums but... yeah... I strongly suggest leaving the checkbook/credit card at home... or perhaps with a friend... who's going out of town for a few weeks... lol.

btw nice avatar Sidius. A fish of yours?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ohhh, I didn't see that. If it's the case, feel free to edit out/delete my posts, Moderators, and my apologies! No intention to get anyone in trouble!

Going to bookstores, LFS and music stores sans credit card/checkbook is ALWAYS wise for me.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

No worries - I believe PM'ing information is okay .


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

If I've broken any rules about posting names of stores I also apologize. I wasn't sure if we couldn't mention them at all or if we couldn't review them on here. Just re-read the forum rules and it appears you're not supposed to mention them at all, so my apologies. I would delete the post but I can't.

I wish that was my fish. No it's just an image I found in a google image search.


----------

